# في وقت ضعفي



## sunny man (6 فبراير 2009)

*في وقت ضعفي*


"[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]++ياربى فى وقت ضيقى وضعفى . علمنى ان اتى اليك واثقاااا فى مواعيدك 
واملا قلبى بالغيرة على كل من حولى .[/font]


[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]علمنى ان اصلى دائمااااااااا بلا ملل لاجل الجميع
++ياربى عدو الخير يجول ملتمسا ان يبتلعنى .فانظر الى ضعفى وانقذنى ..اريد ان 
اشجع من حولى على تذوق محبتك فكم انا محتاج لنعمتك لبدء العمل معهم 
++ علمنا يالله الا نخاف من عدو الخير ولكن كل ما نعملة هو الالتصاااااق بك
لان الابتعاد عنك معناة اننا اصبحنا فريسة سهلة لعدو الخير ولا نياس فى العودة اليك
مهما كانت حالتنااااااا 
++علمنى ان اهتم بالفقرا الذين قلت عنهم انهم اخوتك . فما اعظم ان يهتم الانسان بالمحتاج ويشعر بية
++يارب ساعدنى الا اعطى للشيطان فرصة ليتفاوض معى ليعرض على الخطية 
بل اجرى سريعااا نحوك واصرخ اليك فتمد ايدك وتهزمة سريعا
++يارب ليتك تملك على فتضع بابك حصينا على حواسى حتى لا يجد عدو الخير فرصة 
ليحاربنى ويدخل قلبى فيبعدنى عنك
++ يارب انت قلت من يحبنى يحفظ وصاياى فياليتنى اشاركك فى الحب وامتلىء من 
كلمتك واحفظها داخل قلبى واعمل بيها
++يارب علمنى كيف اصلى واقدم لك توبة صادقة فافوز بغفران خاياى الكثيرة 
++اريد يارب ان اقدم لك افضل ما لدى من وقت ومجهود يامن بذلت ذاتك من اجلى 
++ياربى يسوع لا اريد ان اكون مهملا فى امور حياتى ولا اترك اى خطية صغيرة 
داخل قلبى فتفسدة بل اكتشف كل شىء فى سر التوبة والاعتراف
++ايهاااااااا الاب القدوس الذى لا تشاء ان يهلك احد ان يقبل الجميع اللى التوبة اشكرك 
لانك اطلت اناتك واحتملتنى فى شرورى الكثيرة واتيت بى الى هذة الساعة كم مرة 
عاهدتك يالهى ان احيا فى طاعتك ولا اهين جلالك الاقدس ومع ذالك كسرت هذا التعهد
وحدت عن وصاياك هبنى نعمة ان ارضيك واحيا فى طاعتك قوينى يالهى فانت تعلم ياربكل شىء تعلم انى احبك .......
لا سلام يالهى بعيدا عنك ولا راحة الا فى الحياة معك ولا امان ولا دوام لشىء مما فى 
العالم استودع نفسى لنعمتك القادرة ان تخلص الى التمام ..
++احفظنى بلا دنس ولا عثرة الى يوم ظهورك لك كل المجد وكرامة من الان والى الابد[/font]

 
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه راااااائعه يا سانى 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2009)

*صلاة جميلة 

ربنا يعوضك يا صني مان​*


----------



## sunny man (6 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــن ​
> 
> صلاه راااااائعه يا سانى ​
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه ​
> ...


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (6 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا صني مان*​


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2009)

صلاه راائعه يا سانى

شكرااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## sunny man (7 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> صلاه راائعه يا سانى
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الصلاه
> 
> ...


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى ليك على الصلاه الجميله​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 فبراير 2009)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## sunny man (25 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى ليك على الصلاه الجميله​*


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (25 فبراير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​


 


شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fight the devil (26 فبراير 2009)

فعلا صلاة جميله وتجعلني ان اتكل على الله في وقت التجارب

ربنا يستعملك دائما لخدمته, الخدمه التي يحلم بها كل مسيحي حقيقي

امين يارب


----------



## sunny man (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة في منتهى الروعة أخي ساني ، وربنا يباركك


----------

